# TJ Ford cleared for contact!!



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

_from bucks.com:_



> *June 27, 2005 -* Bucks guard T.J. Ford has been given medical clearance for full contact basketball, General Manager Larry Harris announced today, following consultation with Robert G. Watkins, M.D. of the Los Angeles Spine Surgery Institute.
> 
> Dr. Watkins released the following statement with regard to the medical condition of T.J. Ford: “T.J. Ford has made a full recovery from his spinal cord contusion. He is cleared for full-contact basketball. His prognosis is excellent for a normal basketball career.”
> 
> “We’re extremely excited for T.J. and his family,” said Harris. “It wasn’t easy for him being away from the game and his teammates, but all the long hours of work he’s put in have paid off. We look forward to having him back on the floor and increasing his basketball activity.”


*Link* 


Great News!!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm happy to hear this. Not only is it great for him, and his family. But for the Bucks too. Hope nothing else goes wrong with his spine.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bucks: Say hello to the playoffs


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

this is great for Ford. He really looked like he was going to be a good player in the league. Just getting back from that injury is an accomplishment. I can't wait to see him play. Maybe he improved his jumpshot too with all that time. Its great to see him back and in action.


Now... if only Jay Williams...


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I wonder if he still knows how to play well.


----------



## jg (Jun 19, 2005)

Don't get real excited, he will break down quickly. He is not strong enough for Pro ball.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I hope that he can regain his former play.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Hopefully he stays healthy. He's one of my favorite players.


----------



## Ayt (Jun 27, 2005)

jg said:


> Don't get real excited, he will break down quickly. He is not strong enough for Pro ball.


I disagree. The only injury he's had is this one, which is a fluke type injury due to his spinal column not being thick enough. He's by no means fragile otherwise.


----------



## TJFord#11 (Nov 17, 2003)

Heeeeees Baaaack!!!!!


----------

